# Building amps as a hobby



## harmless20 (Mar 28, 2014)

Hello all 

I'm interested in taking up tube amp building as a pass time. I have lots of experience with electronics but not much in the tube/amp field. I was wondering if anyone has any good references for me. I have been doing lots of research but I constantly feel like I'm coming up a little sort.

I've been peeking at the 5e3's and it seems to be a decent build for me. I've seen multiple kits online and was wondering if they are worth it or should I just attempt to get the parts myself? If so which kits would you recommend me attempting first?

Any sort of information would be great to have or any personal accounts on building amps would help a lot.

Also some Canadian suppliers for parts, I've found many American suppliers but I'd like to avoid that if possible.

cheers all Thanks for reading


----------



## cdayo (Jan 28, 2014)

welcome to GC.

I am in the same boat as you in terms of getting started and always wondering how I can save money by building on my own. Plus it seems like more fun than a kit anyways (which can tend to cost a lot in most cases).

When i started looking into trying a 5e3 style board, I didn't even get past the stage of finding dimensions for fiberglass board. This due partially to my ignorance towards builds so far and also the nature of the internet ( It's too easy to get side tracked!) The options towards these things are endless. (Plain chassis, punched chassis, turrets, eyelets, pcb etc)

Many people have recommended buying a kit at first to start which is fair advice but I prefer DIY. I also have a limited amount of money to spend on this so it all gets complicated after a while. 

As far as canadian suppliers go, there are a few have good reviews from GC users which can be found at this thread. 
http://www.guitarscanada.com/showthread.php?60316-Techs-amp-Builders-Where-You-Getting-Your-Parts

This is also a good thread although may be more pedal oriented.
http://www.guitarscanada.com/showthread.php?61701-Building-vs-Buying&highlight=sourcing+parts

Were you planning on putting together just the electronic side or were you thinking of building a cabinet as well?


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

For me the kits are great. 

Yes, you can source everything you need as individual components, but how much of a PITA do you want it to be?

You get the kit and all the nuisance items are there, everything you need.

I've built two kits so far, a 5E3 and a Matchless Spitfire clone.

Both are great sounding, functional amps and I got a great deal of enjoyment in building them.


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

I've built 2, one from a kit and one where I sourced all the parts. I did extensive threads in both cases. Triwatt kit http://www.guitarscanada.com/showth...-Built-Or-Running-a-TriWatt&highlight=Triwatt AX84-SEL http://www.guitarscanada.com/showthread.php?60743-AX84-SEL-Build-Log

When I built ordering all my own parts, it was challenging assembling everything. No two sources had everything I wanted or needed. Also I found I'd left a couple things off my list and had to wait or try and source locally.

Also, I started a thread and participated in another that discussed parts ordering. http://www.guitarscanada.com/showthread.php?61048-Buying-capacitors-Canadian-source Digikey does ship out of Ontario for $8 flat rate - a great deal, and you can order resistors in onesies and twosies no problem - caveat is they don't carry everything you'll need, in particular I couldn't find capacitors almost at all.


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

Welcome to GC!
As has been said already, you're probably better off ordering a kit for your first build. It's obtaining all those little bit & pieces that will take the fun out of a project.

Far as Canadian content goes, I get my boards with resistors & capacitors from Canadian Ebay seller "chuck0652". Great product, comes with lots of info and a very helpful guy. Can't go wrong. We have a good chassis builder in Canada, search "seaside chassis" and you should find him. He operates out of one of the Atlantic provinces. Transformers I've been getting from Triode Electronics (USA) in the form of "transformer bundles" for a great price. They also have full kits as well as all the other pieces you need to build an amp. Stuff arrives within 10 days at most. Another place I get parts from is "Antique Electronics" also in the USA. Again, good shipping.

Good luck & have fun!


----------



## Greg Ellis (Oct 1, 2007)

Another route to consider is repairing / restoring / re-purposing an existing amp that's already 90% there.

A few years back I spent some time messing with a very simple 1960's Sears amp with three tubes, tracing the circuits and drawing out a schematic, checking voltages at various spots, researching the tubes and their operating characteristics etc.

That particular amp was a bit of a death trap (no power transformer), and I ended up putting it aside, but the experience of working through the circuit and the layout, learning the safety measures and 'one hand only' procedures, what to measure and where and how, brushing up on my soldering skills, and trying a few simple component substitutions was very educational.

And it was cheap like dirt - IIRC it was a yard sale find that cost maybe $10.


----------



## Emohawk (Feb 3, 2006)

I started with a Trinity sIII kit (after building a bunch of BYOC pedal kits). Great first experience thanks to the awesome support and excellent docs. I've built all of their kits except their new low powered one, and most of my cabs were built by them also. I can't say enough good things about Trinity.

My second build was a 2204 and I sourced everything myself. It was a total PITA, but satisfying and a great result. There's a build thread for that one here somewhere I think. Since then I've built a dozen or so. I tend to use kits as a starting point and upgrade/modify/tweak. I also have a heavily modified Valve Jr (only original parts are the chassis & PT).

I guess it all depends on how much time you want to spend, and money. Kits tend to be more cost effective in the long run in my experience, and certainly save a ton of time. With that said, I have 3 amp chassis/boards waiting for me to source parts for (clones of a tweed Bassman, a TW rocket and a Bluesbreaker), but those have been sitting for about 3 years. I just haven't had the time to get to them.


----------



## ampaholic (Sep 19, 2006)

Question; are you guys building amps and keeping them or are you building and selling. If selling, are you able to recoup your costs?


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

ampaholic said:


> Question; are you guys building amps and keeping them or are you building and selling. If selling, are you able to recoup your costs?


The 2 I built I still own. I advertised the AX84SEL for less than my cost of building, but had no bites. Could be partly that it has no headshell, but I doubt it.

Same thing, I think if I put the Triwatt up for what I have in it, including the nice custom headshell, no way would I find takers. I base that on the general amp market for used that I see coming and going on here.


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

ampaholic said:


> Question; are you guys building amps and keeping them or are you building and selling. If selling, are you able to recoup your costs?


I've built 6 so far and I have still have them all. The wife is beginning to ask silly questions like, "how many amps do you really need?" so I might hide some away. At my skill level I don't believe there is a market to sell any. Sure they work, but I built them and I'm no tech. I could give them away with a clear conscience, I could lend them out no problem, but I don't think I could take money for one even if there *was *someone willing to buy it.

I got into it because amps have always fascinated me right from a young teen, and I've always wanted to build one. I also always wanted to own the amps I'm building now, never had a chance back then and now collectors have driven prices past what I can justify for a "want" item. Selling them was never a motivation. I dunno


----------



## ampaholic (Sep 19, 2006)

I hear you. I've got a background in electronics, although it was so long ago it seems like a different life, and I love tinkering with old tube amps. I helped a friend build a Deluxe kit and enjoyed it. Would like to build more but I'm already overstocked on amps and unless I thought I could get rid of them I'll probably stay away. A break even is fine but a big loss is difficult to handle.


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

maybe we're the wrong people to be asking. Would the masses be willing to pay $500 for a deluxe reverb/princeton reverb/bluesbreaker built by a hobiest when they can buy the factory re-issue for $1000 or less? (I realize the Marshal re-issue is a more $$$)

When you buy all the right stuff, you can easily spend $400 to $500 on a build. Something like a Tweed Bassman you'll have $500 into the speakers alone if you buy nice original alnico style


----------



## Emohawk (Feb 3, 2006)

I built a few for friends and my cousin has one. I still have 5 of them (Hot Cat 30 clone, 2204, Trinity SIIIV6, Trinity Triwatt, BFDR clone). The Hot Cat clone is my go-to amp.


----------

